# Any Seattle/Washingtonians Want To Make A friendly Wager?



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2013)

Tonight we'll be cashing in my birthday/our anniversary present from my sister and will be at the Ranger v Mariner game. Now I'm not a big sports fan but I have more fun when I go if there's a friendly wager. Here's the deal. 

I'll put up a LFRB of FBE to your box of dazzling wood or a finished item - you judge what is fair. If you have boring wood then make it a finished item. Rangers lose you get the wood. Rangers win I get your wood/gift. You don't have to live in Wash state or even be a Mariners fan but it would make it better if you are. I can't post pics right now because she has me filling the cooler and all manner of stuff. Heck I throw on some clothes grab my wallet and I am ready. 

Limited to three members in case the Rangers lose. 

Let's have some fun!


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in Kevin, but if I lose it'll be afew weeks before I can get your prize to you if that's okay. The life of a world traveler sucks haha


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking goof for homr team 9 to 3 in 8th inninh. Hate thrse damn phones keyborf too small 10 to %3 noe anymore takers hahsa


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2013)

Oops 12 to 3 now....


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 17, 2013)

Pretty sure Kevin had this game "fixed" before he went and made this offer


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Pretty sure Kevin had this game "fixed" before he went and made this offer



The only way I had it fixed is that I went. I've been to about a dozen ranger games in my life and if they've ever lost one with me in attendance I don't remember it. They lost the game before and last night but not when I went lol. Just the opposite with the Dallas Stars. Every Stars game I've attended they lost. :i_dunno:

Thanks for bets guys it made it more fun. Especially for me.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2013)

mja979 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Bean_counter said:
> ...



That sounds very generous Marcus. I don't do pens but everything else sounds great. Just surprise me. And thanks for making the game even more fun for us.


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 19, 2013)

Kevin you want a pen out of wood or would a different materials work for you


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2013)

Same thing Michael just surprise me. Better yet try to make something more on the feminine side for my wife if you can and we'll both surprise her.


----------



## healeydays (Aug 21, 2013)

Heh Kevin,

Just noticed that new picture of yours. At first glance I thought you were using your fine wood infront of a BBQ pit.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 21, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Heh Kevin,
> 
> Just noticed that new picture of yours. At first glance I thought you were using your fine wood infront of a BBQ pit.



Nope. He's measuring that wood using the new "Schwartz Scale." Pretty nice size, huh?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2013)

mja979 said:


> ...
> Your lot has been put together....



Got it today - WOW Marcus you were too generous. Thank you!

Not only did he send a box of nice blanks of various species, but he also sent two mazes. These things are very cool.


----------

